# Help me figure out what I have...and what to do with it!



## markjh (Nov 21, 2015)

So my brother in law gave me a couple of these hunks of lamb that are made to put on a rotisserie to make gyros. So I'm told. It looks like ground lamb that is packed together somehow. He says it's quality meat he got from a butcher, but they just moved and are without a freezer for now, so I get them. Not sure if I should be thrilled or annoyed. :smile:

They weigh about 10# each. 

So I don't have a rotisserie, are they smokable? Or better off doing something else with them (busting them into smaller chunks and frying being a last resort lol)? Thanks!

[ATTACHMENT=2425]image.jpeg (2,245k. jpeg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 21, 2015)

I don't see why you can't smoke them be the same as doing meat loaf or fatties. The thing about lamb is to use garlic for flavoring.  go for it and enjoy.


----------



## markjh (Nov 21, 2015)

Basically smoked everything but lamb...low and slow, or hotter?

Also, there's a cardboard cylinder in the middle of it...will that be ok? Or should I try pulling it out after thawing?


----------



## foamheart (Nov 21, 2015)

How about some lamb sausages? Smoked lamb meatballs? How about some case less smoked snack sticks? Throw in some mint or pepper jelly?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 21, 2015)

It looks like the Kronos or Athenian preformed Mystery Meat loaves, Beef and Lamb, that they put on a vertical rotisserie at places that sell Gyros. If the same they are ground and Highly seasoned meat, Oregano and Garlic, that is bound with Transglutaminase to form the stable loaves. They are Raw and are almost as firm as a big hunk of raw Lamb or Beef, but they crumble more easily. The obvious is slice and grill or broil for Gyros or marinate and skewer chunks for Souvlaki. It may be able to be ground and made into sausage but you will need to see if it will emulsify and get pasty to make a quality textured sausage. You will most likely need to add 20+% Fat of some kind and powdered milk to get it to bind. Worth playing with based on the price.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## vibe (Nov 21, 2015)

I can't see the original picture posted says 404 error. But if it's the same as the picture chef posted then that is lamb kebab that is sold in the UK as an after pub food. Rotisserie would be best but I'm sure any slow cook would work or slice and fry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vibe (Nov 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 21, 2015)

Thinking about this some more, it could be smoked but with this type of meat the crispy brown surface is the tastiest part. That is why it is broiled and the crispy part sliced off for the sandwiches. Maybe slicing into round Steaks, smoking and reverse searing would be a good way to go...JJ


----------



## markjh (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'm going to do as Jimmy suggested and cut into steaks, smoke, reverse sear. Might play around and try broiling some too.


----------



## flip me over (Nov 22, 2015)

Wait...I think what you have there is poison! Poison I tell you!

You should immediately pack it in ice and send it to my address and I will dispose of it safely by grilling slices and packing them into pita bread with generous amounts of of the secret sauce made with yogurt, garlic, and cucumber, that neutralizes its poisonous effects. 

I just want to do my part to help.
Scott


----------



## joe black (Nov 22, 2015)

Scott,  if you get anybody to bite on that, please let me know.  I've tried that so many times and most folks are not smart enough to accept my offer.  They would prefer to keep their meat and take a chance.  They don't believe that we're just trying to help them out of their situation.


----------



## flip me over (Nov 22, 2015)

Joe Black said:


> Scott,  if you get anybody to bite on that, please let me know.  I've tried that so many times and most folks are not smart enough to accept my offer.  They would prefer to keep their meat and take a chance.  They don't believe that we're just trying to help them out of their situation.



Some people just don't know what's good for them [emoji]128516[/emoji]


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 22, 2015)

Joe and Scott

That's just like saying and I was going to bring the beer. Nice try!


----------



## flip me over (Nov 23, 2015)

HalfSmoked said:


> Joe and Scott
> 
> That's just like saying and I was going to bring the beer. Nice try!



I was going to bring beer, but umm... you see... the store ran out and my dog ate my keys...


----------



## cayotica (Nov 26, 2015)

I concur


----------

